# MJ has a heart attack?



## jordiwes (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Michael+Jackson+suffers+heart+attack+Report/1732619/story.html


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

On our news channels over here, although uncomfirmed supposedly, he died.

http://www.tmz.com/

http://www.okmagazine.com/news/view/15265

:expressionless


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2009)

cardiac arrest isn't necessarily a heart attack -- but he did die, yes. 

a friend has been working on his London shows, I'll probably get a rundown of events in the next day or two. 

RIP MJ. Hope his family isn't left with a lot of debt to compound their grief.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 25, 2009)

UCLA Medical Center retracted their statement that he died and says he is in a coma... according to WHEC 10NBC here in Rochester, NY on the 6:00PM news here (Eastern Standard Time).

Denise


----------



## RexyRex (Jun 25, 2009)

First Farrah now MJ, awful day. On MSNBC they are saying that he's in a coma, not dead, but it doesn't look good


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2009)

:cry2Sorry I may not be as big as fan as Becca but I was a fan. 

RIP May you find the peace you never found in life.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2009)

Was just coming on to say that I got a text saying 'Michael Jackson died' it's so sad, I really liked his music, poor man had alot of mental problems


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

LA Times are now saying it's true as well (they previously said he was in a coma)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...e-department-paramedics--capt-steve-ruda.html

Sad day...


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> LA Times are now saying it's true as well (they previously said he was in a coma)
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/06/pop-star-michael-jackson-was-rushed-to-a-hospital-this-afternoon-by-los-angeles-fire-department-paramedics--capt-steve-ruda.html
> 
> Sad day...



Now NBC Nightly News said he has died and docs could not get a pulse. 6:30PM EST here...

Denise


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, that's terrible! How unexpected. I feel so bad for his children. Also I'm glad he didn't die on Becca's birthday a few days ago...


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Jun 25, 2009)

He died of a heart attack today.

Wasn't he supposed to have a concert or something in July? I guess not now...


----------



## Jenk (Jun 25, 2009)

I hadn't checked CNN in several hours'. My husband just got home from work (5:40 pm, CST) and told me. I thought that he was joking and asked him repeatedly: "_The_ Michael Jackson?" I still can't wrap my mind around it, especially since Farrah Fawcett has also passed today....

RIP, Everyone....

Jenk


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

*Bunny_Baby01 wrote: *


> Wasn't he supposed to have a concert or something in July? I guess not now...


He had 50 dates planned at the O2 Arena in London starting in July but I think he had already postponed a few dates due to ill health? I'm not sure...


----------



## Camarie (Jun 25, 2009)

omg i can't believe he is dead!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg =/ 
Thats horrible
='(

I wonder if Becca has heard..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Omg =/
> Thats horrible
> ='(
> 
> I wonder if Becca has heard..


It's almost midnight here so I assume she'll be asleep as she normally goes to bed much earlier I think.... I guess she'll hear when she wakes up. 

Sorry Becca for when you read this :hug:


----------



## Boz (Jun 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Omg =/
> ...


As soon as I heard I thought of you Becca! :hug: 

So sad.  RIP


----------



## Sabine (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a shock. Poor Becca. Thank God my son isn't a Micheal Jackson fan as it is his birthday today.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 25, 2009)

What a thing to wake up to...


----------



## anneq (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope Becca will be alright. It's going to be a horrible shock for her. Terrible way to start your day with that bit of news.

/hugs Becca for when you do get back to us.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's sad... I can't say I was a Michael Jackson fan. Well, I was when he was still "normal" (I like the 80's MJ). RIP.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_michael_jackson


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 25, 2009)

This news about Michael Jackson was a shock and it's unexpectedness hascreeped me out. 50 is not old. I know he didn't look well in recent images but still...

I hope he has found some peace now. RIP Michael Jackson.

RO member Becca was next in my thought "line"after the news hadbeen takenin. I hope she is and will be ok.

:hug1to Becca.

Jo xx


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone told me at work. I was like seriously. And then got a text from my dad and step mom.

I thought about becca to hope she does not take it to hard. I know she was a huge fan and she was going to his concert wasn't she?

Hope you don't take it to hard Becca


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can just imagine everyone who hated him for what he didn't do will be all like "poor MJ I loved him" And Probably the day before they were saying what a perverted man he was! I don't really have much feeling towards it though! Just I won't be up for all the fake sympathy.


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 25, 2009)

Becca- Iwhen I heard this I thought about you... I am so sorry... It is really sad.... Mtv is playin g his videos... I am sad because I was a fan back in the eighties...my heart goes out to his children,family,friends and fans


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 25, 2009)

first thing i thought of was becca too. sorry becca, when you read this


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just watching it for awhile on Sky News, it's all they are showing all night, live in LA, so sad. My sisters boyfriend was playing a gig tonight and when they hear he had died the band played 'Beat It'.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I got online an on AOl the first thing i see is Michael Jackson dead at 50. I am completely shocked! 
My second though was about Becca as well, I hope she will be ok.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope his soul will find more peace in the next world. Millions enjoyed his music; a wonderful musical legacy.

Hugs, Becca :hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 25, 2009)

I got a few text messages saying he died within seconds of each other. My first thought was also Becca :cry2. I hope she will be okay.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found out when I got out of the shower, I get automatic texts' from facebook when people change their status, and my brothers aunt had 'RIP Michael' and I honestly thought it was a joke, then got on msn and alot of people had that beside their name, =/


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2009)

Geez what a shock! I called my mom to chat and she told me and turned on the tv to see if that was true. His life in the last 15-20 yrs was a sad mess and I hope that didn't have anything to due to his cause of death. 

RIP Michael and Farrah.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 25, 2009)

I was in my sisters room with her when we read the news. It's very difficult to comprehend he's dead...I wasn't much of a fan, but I do like his songs. 
Still so awful that he is dead. 

Idid think ofBecca, but it's not like she was the only #1 fan of him.  

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 25, 2009)

I found out from the founder of the rabbit rescue I volunteer at while we were grooming bunnies. At first I couldn't believe it, how could he be dead? It was so out of the blue. I think I said something like, "Are you serious?!" Then after turning on the radio it really sunk in.

I wasn't a huge fan, just someone who loved his music. He was so talented. 

I have to admit though, after the shock and disbelief wore off I immediately thought of Becca! It's no secret she is a big BIG fan of his. I'm so sorry sweetie, I hope you aren't taking it too hard. He's in a better place. :hug:


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 25, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> first thing i thought of was becca too. sorry becca, when you read this



Same here. I think everyone on this board probably thought of her. 

Well, they always say celebrities die in threes. Ed Mcmahon, Farrah Fawcett, Michael Jackson.

I figured it'd be Michael J Fox, not Michael Jackson.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I thought of Becca too. I know how it feels to be a huge fan of a pop star, but I didn't have to deal with my idol dying, his band just tanked and he got married (and I grew out of the obsession--it was one of the 98 degrees guys, the one with the hat). We're thinking of you Becca~~


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel weird about his death 
also Farrah Fawcett but I am more concerned about Becca than anything else...
i hope that she's OK


----------



## Faerin (Jun 25, 2009)

I sang his songs in coffee shop shows when I was in highschool. To bad that such a pop legend died at a pretty young age. He was a little twisted but musically he was amazing and will always be remembered as the king of pop.

Sorry becca *hugs*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 26, 2009)

What a tragic end to a mixed up, but brilliant, life. I, too, pray that he finds the peace he didn't have a chance at in life.

My first thought when I saw the news report was of Becca, too...Becca, you're in our thoughts and prayers....Hugs to you!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 26, 2009)

What time is it where becca is ?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a few texts too, first was from my dad, my immediate thought was also Becca, but then to my friend TK, he's a HUGE fan and i think he bought tickets and stuff... RIP King of Pop.


----------



## myLoki (Jun 26, 2009)

It's around 5:30 am I believe. RIP Michealray:


t.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay I've been busy moving and haven't even had time to check in, but I heard this and the first thing I automatically thought of was Becca and I had to come on. 
 I can't imagine... I hope that she will be alright. I know it probably feels like a family member has died, and I get that mentality totally and completely. I just hope that those around her are being sensitive and allowing her to grieve.

This is also a huge loss for the music world... No matter what you thought of him personally, he played a HUGE hand in shaping the music we have today, and probably is the person with the most influence in the industry since Elvis. The man was a master of his craft, and this is definitely a devastating loss.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 26, 2009)

Though I wasn't a fan it's sad when someone dies so suddenly.RIP mate. Hope you've found peace now.

I also immediately thought of Becca but also all his fans who have bought tickets and travelled to America for his concert! :hug:


----------



## Becca (Jun 26, 2009)

:cry2
thanks for thinking of me guys..i cant stop crying. i feel so sorry for his children. i'm sure so many of the hardcore fans going to the concert don't really care about that anymore just that hes gone. thats all i care about i cant belive it.

my mum and sister came in crying this morning i thought one of the bunnies had passed away and they said michael jackson.. i haven't actually said the sentence yet i dont want to.

this thread made me cry even more that you all thought of me. thank you and thanks for the PM's:nerves1


i love you michael 

i'll never let you part for your always in my heart <3


----------



## Flashy (Jun 26, 2009)

He's going to go down in history in a similar sort of way as Elvis has done.

Probably with the similar 'is he isn't' he stuff.

It's also probably one of those events where you always remember where you were and who you were with when you found out.

It's all very odd.

I feel incredibly sorry for his kids and hope that they are getting some decent support through this.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 26, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> He's going to go down in history in a similar sort of way as Elvis has done.
> 
> Probably with the similar 'is he isn't' he stuff.
> 
> ...



I agree - I can still remember where I was when I learned Elvis had passed.

Becca - hugs to you...:hug:

Denise


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 26, 2009)

I was at a party last night when I found out. I'd had a few drinks so nobody believed it, somebody got a text and everyone was going 'yeah right, whatever, I don't believe that!' It wasn't until the morning when we got up and started watching the news we all believed it! Its so weird, I remember how my parents all say they remember the moment when Elvis Presley or Princess Diana died, its weird to think I will remember that moment forever!

As much as I'm not sure about his personal life he was a great performer, made fantastic music. 

All this morning we were playing Michael Jackson songs, then we had a minute silence and someone did the moonwalk


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

[align=left]I know it sounds odd, but 50 isn't all that uncommon for a heart attack or cardiac arrest (at least it seems that way lately). I also believe that my college professor talked about how African American males are more likely to have heart disease (or similar cardiovascular disease). I think it's something genetic. 

Also, he was practicing and getting ready for those shows. A few articles I have read about the upcoming show said that the dance moves were "extremely physical" and were a little more than most MJ fans were used to. I wonder if the stress or physical exercise got to him?
[/align] 
I'll still remember him as the singer who did Thriller and the other really good stuff. I hate to admit it, but he kind of disturbed me over the last 10 years (that's half my life!). It's still sad to see someone go when they could have had more. RIP MJ.


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I can still remember where I was when I learned Elvis had passed.



In my lifetime, the passing of Princess Diana and Heath Ledger were the biggies that greatly impacted my memory; I won't forget where I was when I'd learned of their passing....

My thoughts/prayers go out to MJ's entire family, as well as to Becca, who likely appreciated/loved him best. :hearts:

Jenk


----------



## Flashy (Jun 26, 2009)

*Jenk wrote: *


> In my lifetime, the passing of Princess Diana and Heath Ledger were the biggies that greatly impacted my memory; I won't forget where I was when I'd learned of their passing....


I agree with Princess Di, but I have no recollection of where I was with Heath Ledger. For Princess Di I was on holiday. It's a very similar thing, a similar feeling. Like the Twin Towers too, and, for me, the Space Craft tragedy as it re-entered the atmosphere in 2003.


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> It's a very similar thing, a similar feeling. Like the Twin Towers too, and, for me, the Space Craft tragedy as it re-entered the atmosphere in 2003.



Oh, _most_ definitely to those tragic incidents...

At age nine, I was allowed to skip school the day that thespace shuttleChallenger took flight (1986). And with the rest of America, I watched it explode in the sky. 

I was 25 andat work when I learned of the Twin Towers tragedy just 20 minutes' after the first attack.A customer in TX broke the news to me. At that time, it was still thought to be a pilot's error rather than terrorism. That entire day, everyone divided their time between internet and t.v. updates. I remember driving home in shock,wondering how all the other rush-hour drivers might be feeling about the day's sad events.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 26, 2009)

I have three friends from school visiting me for 2 weeks - partly for my birthday and partly just so they can see LA and I had just picked the first up from the airport yesterday when we heard the news on the radio. We went under the runway in one direction and they said for the second time that he was en route to the hospital and then when we made a u turn and went back under the runway, we heard he had died. 
It was definitely weird watching the spread of information between people on their cell phones as we ate lunch (Tito's Tacos, an LA staple if you're ever here) and then while waiting for the other two to get off their plane.
There were some lovely tributes on the radio to him shortly afterward as well - it's strange to drive around and hear almost exclusively Michael Jackson playing. 
Then of course as part of our driving home tour I pointed out the helicopters over UCLA medical center - certainly an interesting welcome to the city for my friends.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 26, 2009)

I was in 7th grade art class. 3rd period when I found out about the twin towers.

They made a anouncement that all student could use there phone to call parents if we wanted to go home. Mymom was already at the school to get me. Cause houston had a threat then to. My mothers birthday is sept 11th 

I was very young when prinesse di Died but I remember all the news around it I think I was in kindergarden or first grade. 

I will alway remember I was at work on MJ death Although I did not like him as a person his music is great


----------



## irishlops (Jun 26, 2009)

am i aloud to sound stupid? lol. only joking.
but,.... what is the diffence between cardiac aresst and heart attack???


----------



## myLoki (Jun 26, 2009)

Heart attack is a problem with the plumbing in your heart. You have a blockage of some sort in your arteries or veins.



Sudden cardiac arrest is a problem with the electrical system in you heart. It starts going haywire and eventually stops working all together. Only thing that helps you here is a defibrillator.



t. :cry1:


----------



## irishlops (Jun 26, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Heart attack is a problem with the plumbing in your heart. You have a blockage of some sort in your arteries or veins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, say you had cardica areest 5 time in the space of 3months... when you were born 3onths earky andwere a "still born" baby..
could that lead to another heart problem??


----------



## Faerin (Jun 26, 2009)

You can't be born still born and still be alive. You would just be a premmie born without a heart beat that was able to be revived. Yes it could possibly lead to another problem but so can a whole lot of other things. If this was you I wouldn't let it worry you. If your doctor didn't warn your parents at birth to have a cardiologist look at you every so often they probibly thought everything was going to be fine. Preemies are often born with heart problems (my boyfriend was a month and a half premature) and he had major problems as a baby but he's perfectly fine now.

I'm going to be studying midwifery shortly and have an ongoing love of anything to do with birth and babies. That and I spent a lot of time talking to my boyfriends mom about Paul's birth and him being so premature. Hope that helps you a bit.

Sorry for taking over MJ's thread. Will be listening to billy jean now.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 26, 2009)

*Faerin wrote: *


> You can't be born still born and still be alive. You would just be a premmie born without a heart beat that was able to be revived. Yes it could possibly lead to another problem but so can a whole lot of other things. If this was you I wouldn't let it worry you. If your doctor didn't warn your parents at birth to have a cardiologist look at you every so often they probibly thought everything was going to be fine. Preemies are often born with heart problems (my boyfriend was a month and a half premature) and he had major problems as a baby but he's perfectly fine now.
> 
> I'm going to be studying midwifery shortly and have an ongoing love of anything to do with birth and babies. That and I spent a lot of time talking to my boyfriends mom about Paul's birth and him being so premature. Hope that helps you a bit.
> 
> Sorry for taking over MJ's thread. Will be listening to billy jean now.


lol, your right! well, i was sort of dead in side my mum for ages. then outside he for 9mins... 
anyway. since i was born i have had an unexplanied heart problem .. and was wondering if it was linked.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cardiac arrest is when blood stops flowing to the entire body because the heart stops, while a heart attack (myocardial infarction) is just an interruption of blood flow to the body from the still-beating heart. A heart attack can lead to cardiac arrest, though.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 26, 2009)

The about of jokes I am getting in texts about him dying are unreal 
Most of them are way too bad to post here, but they are along the lines of this one ''Farrah Fawcett died and went to heaven, her wish was that all the children in the world could be safe, so God killed Micheal Jackson''

So disrespectful, especially when he was obviously not guilty


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 26, 2009)

I find myself constantly amazed at how cold and ignorant people can be. Come to think of it... that's probably why I generally prefer being around my pets rather than my own kind.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 26, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > In my lifetime, the passing of Princess Diana and Heath Ledger were the biggies that greatly impacted my memory; I won't forget where I was when I'd learned of their passing....
> ...



Being almost 45... I was 12 when Elvis passed and I was at a dinner party in California with my aunt - her friend was the hostess and she had a French accent and she said "Guess who died..." she couldn't remember his name but she started singing "Hound Dog" and then we knew... I was shocked.

I remember when the Challenger space shuttle was launched and blew up - Tim had just left for second semester at college and I was already missing him (he was 6+ hours away in the days before the Internet....I can't even imagine being back in "those" days....

I was on vacation when Princess Di passed - our hostess told us the news and I was in disbelief - I so loved her wedding dress and seeing her with her boys as they grew up...

And I was at the Trade Center for Tim's college roommate's wedding in Brooklyn from August 31st through September 2, 2001- no hotels except the Trade Center Marriott (between the Towers) had rooms so many of us stayed there. Since in my pre-wedding days we lived in Brooklyn and worked in Manhattan, and were visiting where Tim had worked, he asked me if I wished I lived back in the city (absolutely not but it was fun when I was young) - he had bought me an ice cream (Ben and Jerry's on a stick) and we were sitting next to the Sphere in the plaza near the Towers...there were Spanish dancers performing and the weather was warm... then on September 11 I was driving to work and heard thata plane went into the first tower... got to work, asked my co-workers about it and we turned on the TV into the breakroom to see the second plane hit...

I was at a dog training facility with my GSP Bridget when the owner's son came running out to tell us the Columbia shuttle disappeared and they thought it broke up or blew up... 

Yesterday I had the TV on and was on RO reading posts and relaying what I was hearing on NBC news... still in shock.

I will probably be telling my grandkids someday about all this stuff.

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

The jokes about MJ are disgusting. I mean, the guy was creepy. As an entertainer, you can't do much better, but as a person, he scared the hell out of me. I'm not going to make fun of him, though. You can't get much lower than making fun of the recently deceased.



> Come to think of it... that's probably why I generally prefer being around my pets rather than my own kind.


Same here.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 26, 2009)

This morning I've had 7 txts with jokes about Jackson, all totally disgusting and disrespectful. I was never Jacksons number 1 fan but come on who makes fun of the desceased, its just sick. I hope his family are allowed to greave in peace and try and make some closure but realistically that will never happen


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 26, 2009)

odd isn,t.?. how many things people can drag up to defame you once your dead,..my mother taught me to say nothing if all i had to say was bad,...better to be thought an idiot than to open ones mouth and remove all doubt,..what do you think,..james waller,.no rest for the departed


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember I was in 4th grade when the Trade Towers were attacked. I was getting ready for school when it came on and we watched it. I remember walking out to the bus, and I was scared that they were gonna attack us too. I didn't want to go to school that day. 

I was too young to remember when Princess Di died...Quite frankly, I'm not sure if I was even born yet. I was born in July 1992, so I think I was. 

The places I was, people I was with, when tragedies happened, the one that sticks out in my mind is when I learned of a classmates death, just this year. 
Of course, I will remember the larger tragedies that impacted more than just my small community, but the ones that are close to me are the ones that happened within my own community. 

Emily


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 26, 2009)

One thing about living is that things will always impact you and make an impression... I used to listen to my grandma and her uncle on Sundays talk about the Depression and the farm they lived on... each day we create the past we can tell our descendants about. 

I know my kids have me tagged as the wacky horse and rabbit lady, but when and if they have kids, those kids will want to know their wacky grandma.:thumbup

Denise


----------



## Becca (Jun 27, 2009)

Luckily after the autopsy they managed to get his body away secrectly to prepare for the funeral so his faimily can greive in peace. I'm glad about that. I just wish they'd stop showing his body on that stretch on tv it gets me everytime


----------



## irishlops (Jun 27, 2009)

yeh i agree. oh becca i got ur pm aswell. hugs


----------



## Becca (Jun 27, 2009)

To Michael Jackson
From Becca Ibbs







Okay where do I start? I should start by making it clear that I love you Michael Jackson - I always will. This dreadful thing has not changed how much I love you.
You are: kind, sweet, cute, shy, charming, beautiful, sexy, helpful, friendly, cool, incredible, gorgeous, fantastic, innocent, amazing, unbelievably talented, unique, innocent, childlike, intelligent, cheeky, humble and stunning.
Practically perfect.






You have made heaven an amazing place to be I know that, because as soon as you left this earth a different atmosphere came about. The sun went away and the rain began to fall, tears from the angels.
I miss you already, people think its weird considering I have never met you or seen you but the way you sing, talk, dance and think makes every fan feel so close to you itâs a unique feeling that no other star can create. 






You have changed and influenced so many lives - tried to heal the world, save the children and give less fortunate children a chance at a better life. You have been betrayed, used, hurt and many other terrible things because of ignorant people. But you are so strong, brave and loyal to your fans to stay through it all. You have been bombarded with many sick accusations and lies but you have still carried on.






Michael you mean more to me anyone else ever has - it hurts me deeply to know you are no longer here. But its our fault, the world did not deserve someone as selfless and caring as you. Iâm sorry Michael.
Most of all I feel sorry for your children who lost their daddy - its broken my heart into a million and one pieces I canât imagine how they must feel. I just hope they can live their lives how they want and not be attacked by ignorant reporters wherever they go.






I believe in heaven and hell - I believe that you have gone to heave and that your staring down on me. You have influenced me so much. I am a better person because of you, I now think before I do things and of course never kill bugs. 






I want to thank Katherine for discovering you singing that day when you were making your bed. That changed world and music history! Thank you Katherine.






25th June 2009 the day that music died. Michael your music is incredible - you have total power over me. You can make me laugh, cry, be happy or sad, excited and shocked! No other person affects my emotions that way.






I canât understand, I canât believe that your gone - its shocking and has left me devastated. Michael you ARE Peter Pan your with us forever. Your music and fans experiences will be passed down from generation to generation .






Michael you are my favourite man
Affect me like no one else can
This is love I know its true
Countless times Iâve cried over you

You showed the world your very best
Close your eyes and forget the rest
Your in your perfect Neverland
Wish I was there to hold your hand

One more thing Iâve got to say
I love you more and more each day
This is a love that never ends
And my broken heart will never mend












M agnificent
I ncredible
C aring 
H ot
A mazing
E nchanting
L oved by many 






The last thing I need to write through my tears is that you work so hard for your fans your almost a danger to yourself - please take care. I will love you forever and Iâm sure that I will most likely write to you often. I know your looking down on me and sitting back to enjoy your life in paradise.

I love you, I always will it will never change.

Michael Joseph Jackson
29th August 1958 - 25th June 2009

I have no more words to express my sadness right now.
This is the last picture taken:


----------



## irishlops (Jun 27, 2009)

can i say.. his music did not die. its lives on in his fans. so its up to you to harness that and cherise it


----------



## Becca (Jun 27, 2009)

^ i copied that quote from the telly.. its basically saying that the creator of amazing music has died thats what it means


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Becca, I just wanted to say that your memorial was very lovely. It is a great way to get your feelings out and grieve. I hope you are doing better, I know it's hard. :hug:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 27, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I was too young to remember when Princess Di died...Quite frankly, I'm not sure if I was even born yet. I was born in July 1992, so I think I was.


Princess Diana died in August, 1997. So, you would have been a little young to remember it. I remember it, but I was 10 when it happened.


----------



## Becca (Jun 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Becca, I just wanted to say that your memorial was very lovely. It is a great way to get your feelings out and grieve. I hope you are doing better, I know it's hard. :hug:


Thanks :cry2
I guess i'm doing better than yesterday.. but whenever i hear his name i start to cry :shock:


----------



## SunnyCait (Jun 27, 2009)

Becca, that was a very beautiful tribute you wrote for him. *hugs*


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 27, 2009)

I went into the tattoo shop today to see how large my newest tattoo will be....and my artist was tattooing a face portrait of Michael Jackson from thriller. It is going to look so awesome when it is done. I am sure my artist will have pictures up of it in a few days, as he should be able to finish it in one session....so I will post the picture when it is done!


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2009)

Becca that was a wonderful tribute to Michael it brought me to tears. He was my era I have the Thriller album and listened to all the songs and loved the video's. My older sister and I would try to imitate his dance steps on the video's and I can't dance only when his music is on I start to move. 

My sister is going to go to theApollo Theatre in Harlem for a tribute on Tuesday. I wish I could get away from work early enough. We are all sad about this and listening to his songs the last few days on the radio 24/7 the only station to do that. I went into a music store and all of his CD's were sold out since Thursday. 

Everyone has an opinion about him but he was the greatest entertainer I have ever seen.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 28, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Like the Twin Towers too, and, for me, the Space Craft tragedy as it re-entered the atmosphere in 2003.


:shock:I hardly think these tragedies were at all comparable to the death of any one person.


----------



## Becca (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys
I just can't concentrate on anything.
I did a singing concert last night and i wasn't allowed to cry all day because mum said if i cry once i'll be crying all day so i held it in all day struggled through the concert and then as soon as it finished everyone was talking to me and patting me on the back and soon as i got out the place i kinda nearly fell on the floor and couldn't stop crying hysterically all the way home - also i wore the tape on my fingers through the concert.
I was nearly crying through the songs Thank you for the music and Wind beneath my wings in the concert last night somehow i managed not to.

Then me and mum watched a michael dvd and i cried through a lot of that to then i went to sleep at about half 12, i woke up at 5 or 6 went back to sleep at quarter past 7 (i stayed up till then cuz then it was offically 3 days since i found out) and then went to sleep again.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 28, 2009)

R.I.P Michael. You were one messed up individual, but you brought great joy with your music. It is not for us to judge ..god will do that.


----------



## Becca (Jun 28, 2009)

To the fans around the world

We are so sorry for all your pain and heartache. If itâs any consolation at all, we wanted to share with you that we spoke to Michael the night before he died, that we gave him letters from fans all over the world, letters full of caring and love. We told him they were very important and asked him to read them right away.

He was on his way into a rehearsal and later we saw him on stage performing Dangerous and singing live. He looked OK, not giving it his all but certainly not at deathâs doorâ¦ who could have imagined? That night, we all waited for him to leave and as he drove past, he rolled down the window, leaned out and waved. And he was smiling a beautiful smile, which was so comforting to see. That was the last time we saw his face.

Just know that we were with him every day and we showered him with love on behalf of everyone who couldnât be there but loved him as we do. And he knew. He knew you all loved him, he felt your spirits, he talked about that a lot, itâs what kept him going for so long, knowing that you all loved him truly and deeply.

We know he didnât want to die. He wanted to live. He wanted to perform. He wanted to watch his children grow. Despite his hardships, his pain, his struggles, he wanted to keep giving, to keep shining his light out into the world.

He was an angel to us all and will continue to be so forever. We are grieving with you.

All our love,
Talitha and Jill 


:cry1


----------



## Flashy (Jun 28, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Like the Twin Towers too, and, for me, the Space Craft tragedy as it re-entered the atmosphere in 2003.
> ...


:| No where did I say they were comparable. Not sure where you got that from. 

I said that people would remember where they were when they heard the news, which, for me, is the same for those two events because I remember exactly where I was when I heard about them. That's not comparing them, that's saying its entered my memory in a similar way. No different from Princess Di, either. Or, in a personal way, when my auntie died.

Its just that remembering where you were can be part of the memory that goes into place when the news is a surprise, or shocking.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2009)

High-profile deaths seem to hit people off-guard, and at that moment, it seems like a huge deal. Wherever they were, they will remember the place and maybe even what they were wearing, eating, doing, etc. It's the same for large-scale tragedies. I think it's just the brain in shock. It makes everything vivid. 

(Think of a close-call that you've had in a vehicle. You have no idea it's going to happen, but when it does, you see everything going on. You remember a lot of it, too. Maybe it's just the brain under stress.)

It all sucks, in the end. Our brains tend to remember crappy things. 

I've had "Billie Jean" stuck in my head since he passed away. Ugh. The song is good, but when you keep hearing, "Billie Jean's... not my lover...", it gets old. Why can't "Thriller" or "Smooth Criminal" get stuck in my head? :?


----------



## Jenk (Jun 28, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> (Think of a close-call that you've had in a vehicle. You have no idea it's going to happen, but when it does, you see everything going on. You remember a lot of it, too. Maybe it's just the brain under stress.)
> 
> It all sucks, in the end. Our brains tend to remember crappy things.


I know it has something to do with emotions intertwining with the memory that help it stick for good. The stronger the emotion, usually the stronger/more acute the memory. (Of course, then you have truly traumatic/first-hand experiences that some people tend to "block out" for good. I guess that if something is too much for the brain to process, it, in a sense, shuts its eyes.)

Further proof: Songs that people enjoyed in their teenage years seem to always stick with them (they don't "outgrow" them). My theory is that's because the teen years are frought with up-and-down emotions. 



> I've had "Billie Jean" stuck in my head since he passed away. Ugh. The song is good, but when you keep hearing, "Billie Jean's... not my lover...", it gets old.


 I must laugh at this because the day after MJ's passing, I was telling friends about my eight-year-old self completely botching the lyrics to "Billie Jean." I didn't even know what _lover _meant and thought that the line was: "Billie Jean at my door." 


> Why can't "Thriller" or "Smooth Criminal" get stuck in my head? :?


I'm mad because VH1 has been playing MJ's videos, and I keep missing "Thriller"--my all-time favorite. I tend to come in at the tail end of it. _Bah_.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Jenk wrote: *


> I didn't even know what _lover _meant and thought that the line was: "Billie Jean at my door."


To be honest with you, I had to look it up last week. I always thought it was "at my door" too, but I heard it on the radio at work (I work in a nursing home, do you know how weird it is to see people in their 80's bobbing their heads to MJ?). It didn't quite sound like "at my door", so I had to look it up when I got home. It made a lot more sense once I knew what the words were. lol (Never listened to much MJ as a teen, so I only remember his songs from when I was little).


----------



## Jenk (Jun 28, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I didn't even know what _lover _meant and thought that the line was: "Billie Jean at my door."
> ...


:laugh:I'm laughing for two reasons: *1)* I am amused that I wasn't the only one who ever thought the line is "at my door;" *2) *I'm imagining my elders bobbing their heads to MJ's tunes. Priceless.


----------



## Becca (Jun 28, 2009)

Billie Jean is actually written about a fan who thought her child was Michael's i think she killed herself and he kept a picture of her by his bed for ages and had to write the song about her.


----------



## Jenk (Jun 28, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Billie Jean is actually written about a fan who thought her child was Michael's i think she killed herself and he kept a picture of her by his bed for ages and had to write the song about her.



I knew the song was about the denial of being someone's lover, but I hadn't heard that second part (about the woman committing suicide and Michael displaying her picture near his bedside).


----------



## Becca (Jun 29, 2009)

^ Yeah it was in one of his books.


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Jun 29, 2009)

Even though he died a few days ago, news is still buzzing around like it happened a few minutes ago. They are still curious about how he died. I wonder if his funeral will be public or private... I hope I could go if it is public. It would probably take a week for everyone to clear out considering how many people love him.

Michael Jackson was a legend, no doubt about that. You rarely ever have stars that made such an impact on the world. Some of his fans shunned him when he was charged in 2000 or so, but a lot of his fans stayed. Becca stayed. Even though Michael is dead, the world will NEVER forget him. He was a legend, and that is how we remembered him when he died. No one will ever replace Michael. No matter how hard they tried. His dancing and singing was flawless.

My heart goes out to him and his family. That includes his fans, too. I am so sorry for you Becca. I know it was hard for you to deal with. It will be okay though, just hang in there--- :hanging:

I know this is so, so, incredibly random, but I just feel the need to say this- I loved his hair in "Black and White". :blushan: I just felt the need to announce that!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 30, 2009)

Hugs to Becca hug1)
Knowing what a huge fan you are of Michael Jackson's, this must have hit you hard. I was going to write something in this thread a day or so ago, but honestly hadn't felt up to it. While I haven't been a follower of Michael Jackson for a long time - well, not since I bought 'Thriller; life tends to take over in a zillion ways - in a sense I grew up with him...he was a year younger than me (plus two days ), and I recall seeing him with the Jackson 5 when they first appeared on tv - my sister had the biggest crush on Donny Osmond; I prefered listening to the Jacksons. But it was always Michael that I felt had the talent, the drive that it took to go all the way to the top. Yet I've always empathized with him greatly, as he apparently struggled greatly with so many things. 

I must admit that one of the songs he did early on that touched me deeply was "Ben"; as I felt somehow connected to the emotion it invoked in describing a relationship between man and animal. The year that song was released I was going through enormous emotional turmoil at home, and often felt that my dog at the time was indeed, my only friend. I related greatly to that song; it was so haunting, yet whenever I heard it somehow I didn't feel quite so alone.

With Michael Jackson's passing, the world has lost an enormous presence. And no matter what people may say about him, his talent and drive changed the map of music forever. Sometimes I think there are some who are chosen to shine bright in this world, and then leave as suddenly as they burst onto the scene. Much too soon, but what a legacy he has left behind.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been watching CNN alot and they had a nurse on there saying he wanted Diprovan to sleep. I think this lady will brake open this whole mess if that's what he died of. It's so sad that he passed but to die due to prescription drugs is truly a shame. 

I was over my parents house and I still store some of my things in their attic and went up there to get my Thriller album. I went to a few stores to get some CD's but all sold out and eventually went online to order some on Amazon.com and got booted off. I got my CD's and video's. 

Becca what do think about MJ's final resting place at Neverland. I kinda think that would be great to have a 'Graceland' and so his fans can pay tribute to him like they do for Elvis. I know he said he'd never go back there so I was wondering if that would be areally a good idea or he'd want something else.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard that plan got shot down.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2009)

It isn't at Neverland - it would of been nice if it didnt hold so many bad memories for him - after the police destroyed it on a thng about the trial 

He didnt want to go back there so.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

how do you know he did not want to go back there????
his family might of changed it, because i diid not hear that he siad or wrote that


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats why he sold it... it had too many bad memories because the police ruined it.. it is why believe me. And his family would want to the best for him..and do what it says in his will so.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, i did noyt know that.
at least he will be happy where he was waked.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Legally, he couldn't be buried there, anyway. Only cremated remains can be interred outside of a cemetery.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Legally, he couldn't be buried there, anyway. Only cremated remains can be interred outside of a cemetery.



Really? I never knew that, unless thats just an American thing.. my friends Uncle is buried in their back garden.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's how it is here. Embalmed bodies are a no-no outside of a cemetery. As mentioned before, cremains are allowed outside of them, though.


----------



## BethM (Jul 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure that's how it is here. Embalmed bodies are a no-no outside of a cemetery. As mentioned before, cremains are allowed outside of them, though.



That can vary due to local ordinances. I believe that is either state or county jurisdiction, not federal. 

I think I heard that it would be possible to have Michael Jackson buried at Neverland Ranch, but it would take some amount of time to have the zoning changed.

I recently heard a thing on a local radio station about home funerals, and one of the women was saying that if you own land here, you can get permits to bury a relative on your land.


----------

